# GSD or not?



## GaFan1984 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hello,

This is Toby my rescue gsd. He is going on 5 months and no sign of his ear going up. Is he Gsd or possibly something else? Should I try taping his ears?

http:// https://m.facebook.com/phot...19507587113.-2207520000.1395919490.&source=42


----------



## GaFan1984 (Mar 18, 2014)

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=264906797018383&id=159219507587113&set=pb.159219507587113.-2207520000.1395919490.&source=42


----------



## GaFan1984 (Mar 18, 2014)

He is 6 months sorry I put 5.


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

He is a handsome fellow... thanks for rescuing him. Looks mostly GSD to me, but what do I know? Just love him...


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

He looks like a GSD with soft ears. I haven't had to deal with ears problems, but I saw this thread a while back, might be worth a look.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/390506-cheap-solution-fix-broken-ears-adult-gsds.html


----------



## GaFan1984 (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks Nigel!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

GaFan1984 said:


> Thanks Nigel!


Like I said, Ive never dealt with ear issues before, so I'm not sure if this persons method will work or not, perhaps someone who's tried this or similar methods will post. Good luck with your pup!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Mostly GSD to me. It might be the angle of the photo but his body seems shorter than most GSDS' bodies are. He is a good looking dog and who cares what you name the breed? He is who he is. Enjoy him!


----------



## GaFan1984 (Mar 18, 2014)

, he is about the same length as our neighbors which is 2 years and almost as tall. He is going to be a big boy. . All the patterns and mannerisms are GSD. The color and size is throwing me off a bit.He just seems big lol. Then again what do I know I am a first time owner.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

He looks GSD to me. He is gorgeous - ears up or not.


----------



## Abbey'sMom (Jul 25, 2012)

His body doesnt seem as long as a GSD?...but im no expert...also i have a soft eared GSD...i stressed enough over it for 10 people...i always say i can pick her out of a line up anyway...LOL...he is gorgeous though...Enjoy!

Here are some pics...


----------



## GaFan1984 (Mar 18, 2014)

Wow, I do love the ears! Gorgeous doggy!!


----------



## Abbey'sMom (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you!! Not going to lie, i am GSD person, been surrounded by them all my life...personally owned one other...i had never heard of a soft eared GSD...went to a breeder and everything...and we did it all...taped, supplements, yogurt,marrow bones etc...it all worked but temporarily....but we love her to death...matches her unique personality.

Lorraine


----------

